# Moving form DSL-502T to Siemens speedstream 4100



## Biren (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello ppl,
I am using DSL 502T modem/router and it works great.....but when i try to use the siemens 4100 speedstream the connection fails.
i used the test option which said that the aTM and PPP tests have failed.authentication was skipped
All lights except the internet and activity are green.
Please let me know which configuration steps should i take to get the modem working.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Also, did you configure the Speedstream 4100 for the DSL account name/password? It sounds like it can't connect to the DSL account.

When connected to the DSL 502T, and again when connected to the Speedstream, let's see the following. 

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Biren (Jun 6, 2007)

*USING SIEMENS SPEEDSTREAM 4100*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Biren>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DEEPAK
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : usc.edu

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth PAN Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 10-11-11-11-11-11

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-FA-7D-76
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::211:d8ff:fefa:7d76%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.94.227.70
203.94.243.70
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 07, 2007 4:37:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 07, 2007 4:37:35 PM

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5445:5245:444f%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-40
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.64%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


*
USING DSL-502T*




C:\Documents and Settings\Biren>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DEEPAK
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : usc.edu

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth PAN Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 10-11-11-11-11-11

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-FA-7D-76
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::211:d8ff:fefa:7d76%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.94.227.70
203.94.243.70
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 06, 2007 8:22:15 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 06, 2007 9:22:15 PM

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5445:5245:444f%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-02
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.2%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Biren (Jun 6, 2007)

yes......i did type in 192.168.0.1 in my browser and the username & pw.....
It waits for around 2 mins b4 it says server cannot be reached


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Something is very strange here for the Speedstream 4100


> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::211:d8ff:fefa:7d76%5
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
> DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1


It's dishing out a class B subnet mask, which is VERY odd for a SOHO router.

Can you reset the unit to factory defaults and connect again and post the IPCONFIG ?


----------



## Biren (Jun 6, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Deepak>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DEEPAK
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : usc.edu

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth PAN Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 10-11-11-11-11-11

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-FA-7D-76
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::211:d8ff:fefa:7d76%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.94.227.70
203.94.243.70
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 07, 2007 9:18:50 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 07, 2007 9:19:20 PM

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5445:5245:444f%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-40
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.64%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



no change i guess


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have a hard time believing that's normal operation, I've certainly never seen a SOHO router do that. I'd contact their tech support and ask about the issue. It's possible it's normal, and theoretically it should work if they support class-B subnets, but I'm somewhat dubious.


----------

